# Springfield, MO - Adult M, sable?



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=344_080309

It says he will be held until 08/08/2009 02:35 PM.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

OH GOD NO! NOT ANOTHER ONE HERE!!



> Quote: I try to go to the animal control site daily that is in Springfield. They are a rough group, give the animals 5 days, take in owner surrenders and refuse to assist with adoption or saving an animal. They will only release an animal to the owner or to a c501 group. Problem is, there isnt hardly any around the southwest corner of MO. MOGS does as good as they can, but like all the others, they to are full.


I am still trying to find out the status on the LC that we listed last week to pts yesterday. C.A.R.E. does try to help out and it will be a week or so before I can check to see if they got the pull or not. This totally sucks cause we cant seem to get anything done for these guys and have to wait and see if they were pts instead of using our resources to rescue them. I did a post last night about this thing exactly. Makes you want to sit down and cry when you go there. Lets hope this guy is either claimed or saved! I have listed it with Craigs list as well in the Lost and Found section. I always pray that someone might see it that knows the dog and the owners and can get them safe.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

The coat from last week is safe!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

oh thank god! I have been so worried about it! I really cant tell you how much this means to me. It has been on my mind since I saw it was there! Ty so much!


Now to work on this one! He is very pretty!


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

bump again


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Man he looks stressed to be there. Poor guy!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

yah I know Kelly, yet one more at this place we hate. Did you get the notice that the lc was saved last week?


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Springfield, MO - Adult M, sable? pts 8-8*

another bump for this boy, anyone know anything yet on him. I have been in touch with somoene new to Mo from Ca and she is going to be joining the site as well. 

Kelly, maybe we can get enough ppl here to pay attention to this "place" and get some assistance for these poor animals.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Springfield, MO - Adult M, sable? pts 8-8*

I HATE this place. BUT it is the community too! I cannot believe the owner turn ins!! 

They only allow rescues to pull, because it is my understanding, when just anybody were pulling them out, they would end up seeing them again, again, same dogs. 

Rescues pulling is assurance of the dogs forever safety. 

Sadly there are shelters like this in a lot of places. Where it is a matter of peoples health to keep strays off the streets. 

NOT to rant on here. JUST MO is making me so sad...









This boys face says it all. I hope he gets out. I know MOGS has to know about this guy. They will do all they can. They are so full.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Springfield, MO - Adult M, sable? pts 8-8*

Bump, praying someone can do something by tomorrow.... poor baby and I cant sleep cause I cant get him out of my mind.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Springfield, MO - Adult M, sable? pts 8-8*

ugh...... i went looking at CARE and they dont have anything yet on this guy..... I sure hope he made it out..... will be a couple of weeks before I hear anything


----------

